# Discharge Question



## missyah20 (May 7, 2007)

I have a patient whose surgery was performed by one physician and was then discharged by another.  Can I bill for this, and if so do I need a modifier?  The diagonsis for the surgery and the discharge diagnosis are different.  Thanks.


----------



## sharon wimberly (May 7, 2007)

*Cpc-h*

Are the physicians in the same practice or covering for each other during the hospitalization?


----------



## KConnell (May 8, 2007)

Technically you cannot bill for a service your physicians didn't do therefore if the discharging physician is not one you bill for then no, sorry.  This would be similar to a covering physician issue.


----------



## missyah20 (May 9, 2007)

The physicians are in the same practice.  I was thinking that I can't bill for the discharge but I just wanted to make sure.  Thanks for the help.


----------

